# Cremated my Dearest Baby Lottie...photos



## preciouscreature (Feb 13, 2013)

Lottie, my first rat since I was a kid, was the love of my life! Originally, I planned on just burying her next to her sister, but I couldn't stand being completely away from her. So, I got her cremated and buried half of the ashes next to her sister and the other half I kept with me. I found a beautiful little acorn canister on Etsy.com and made a necklace with her ashes inside. It was such a great and profound experience. I am so happy to have a little part of my baby with me always. 

The picture of Lottie at the bottom was right before they took her back for the process to begin. The first image is of the canister and the second of the ashes.


----------



## apac (Jan 23, 2012)

sorry for your loss. i love the way you chose to honor her with the acorn necklace. what a wonderful idea.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry for you loss. I love the necklace


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, what you have done to remember her though is lovely  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm sorry  Your necklace is a great idea.


----------



## ViolaQueen (Feb 26, 2013)

Aww im so sorry  awesome idea with the necklace though


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Awww so so sad, but I LOVE this idea...where do you go to get this done? Sorry if I sound clueless! I buried my 2 boys that I recently lost...but this is such a special cute idea, especially for a heart rat <3 I know we all have one of those!


----------



## preciouscreature (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks so much guys! 
Most cities have pet crematoriums at least nearby - pet cemeteries usually have this service as well. Some allow you to help with the process by letting you place your pet into the canister it is to be cremated in. 

Gosh I miss this rat though. I have a new baby that is quite similar in attitude and such so my other ratties help with such a great loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

an absolutely amazing and sweet idea, i know my old girl momma is gonna go someday and this seems a good deal better then my local pet cemetery.


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

It's truly beautiful, how you've decided to honor her memory. I'm so sorry for your loss, but she knows she is loved and will always be with you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.... I love the idea of the ashes. I just recently lost my first Heart Rat...it is so hard.

There's another seller on Etsy that does amazing pet portraits inside of lockets. I had her make one of my Batou when he passed (and I keep a snip of his fur in it as well. Here's her link if you are interested....https://www.etsy.com/shop/FeatherStonePortrait?ref=pr_shop_more


----------



## Oncegoneinsane (Mar 7, 2013)

How much does it cost to cremate a rat


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Oncegoneinsane (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry for ur loss


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## eaturbyfill (Aug 23, 2012)

I can tell how much you love her. What you have done to remember her is very beautiful. I am sure she is honored by your love.


----------

